# Registyr Error Stop 0x000051 HELP



## Eonblue (Jan 11, 2007)

Last night I came home from work and turned my laptop on (Dell Inspiron 6000 with windows xp prof) and upon booting up and loggin in, i get the blue screen with the following error message:
-----------------------------------------------
a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

REGISTRY_ERROR

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. if this screen appears again,
follow these steps:

check to make sure any new hardware...updates installed, ect.

if problem continues, disable or remove any newly installed hardwarde or software, disable bios
memory options such as caching or shadowing. if you need to start you computer in safe mode 
...press f8...

technical information:

***Stop: 0x00000051 (0x000000001, 0xe2f528b0, 0x00462000, 0x000001d6)

begining dump of physical momory
physicaly memory dump complete
contact your system admin...ect.
--------------------------------------------------------------

The night before the computer was working fine, I put the computer in hibertnate and went to bed, but came back yesterday and had this problem.

Things I have done:

1. Restarted computer
2.Restarted in Safe mode, safe mode with dos, convert to previously working state ect. ect.
3. Pressed F2 and F12 at startup and I do not have any options to disable any memory functions.
4.Safe mode and any other restart still give error after the ctrl alt del login, same as normal login.

I have had this laptop for about 2 years and cannot seem to locate any recovery disk as we have had a pretty substantial move in the meanwhile..my bad i know  

Does anyone have any help..all i can find says to boot in does and instigate system recovery or revert hardware, but i cannot login to do any of this.

If I took the laptop into a comuter store could they fix it with a boot disk? Could I download an updated boot disk? (i could not find one as of yet)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

PS
About 2 weeks ago i updated my drivers for express chipset families for a video game i was playing but have not had any problems in the meantime till now.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

When you Press F8 to get boot options, try booting to Last Known Good Configuration. I doubt this is a problem with your hardware.


----------



## Eonblue (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry i wasnt clear on that...yeah i tried thats..bascially, if i select boot in safe mode, boot to previous config, ect....it all has the same outcome...upon loggin in i always get this error


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Did you install any hardware recently? If so, remove it. Also, if you have a retail XP disk, then do a repair install.


----------



## Eonblue (Jan 11, 2007)

I updated a driver about two weeks ago and installed a video game expansion pack about two weeks ago as well, but that is the only change i have made and did not seem to be giving me problems.The dell laptop i purchased did not include a windows disk or a recovery cd ( i think dell wants us to purchase these seperatly). I would be happy to uninstall it if need be, the issue is I cannot get to a place to uninstall, upon windows loading i get the error message


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Well, you really have two options here.

1. You can use the recovery partition, which will format your hard disk and restore it to the factory state. This will not cost anything since the recovery partition is already on the hard disk, but you will loose all your data unless you put the hard disk in an external enclosure and take data off it on another computer.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817145368

2. You can purchase a retail XP disk from Dell or anyone and do a repair install, which will fix it and will not affect your data. Dell will probably charge a ridiculous fee for it. If they offer a discount since XP was installed OEM on the laptop, then go for it, but if they don't, then get it somewhere else like here.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16832116056

It really depends on what you want to do, I would either use the enclosure to recover data off it, or get the XP CD, but it is your choice. I can help out with the recovery or repair process whichever you choose.


----------

